# Been MIA...



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Y'all wouldn't believe what I just went through! To make it short. My stomach had an ulcer food and water leaked into my body. Woke up on the 2nd like 4am with this unexplainable major pain. Other half asked are you ok? I said no! Rushed to hospital and did X-rays. Then had to be rushed into surgery to fix the hole. 9 days later I'm back home recovering. Ugh!


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Dang I'm glad your okay !


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks! The said good we caught it early, cause they said I was slowly poisoning my body :-/


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Yikes, glad you are ok now.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad all is going to be well again! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Best wishes to your recovery!!

I woke up, got ready for work, horrid back pain like I had never felt in my life. Husband and I break down and go to the ER, I have two kidney stones, one inside the kidney and one blocking the "flow". The whole ordeal finally ended about 4 months later for "simply outpatient" surgery. I would never wish that on anyone! I can no longer work because I never fully recovered and can't process stress the way I used to.

Good Luck to you and take care, it's never "simple."


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Roslyn, sorry to hear that. I had gall stones before and ended having to remove my whole gall bladder. I just hate this stage of recovering where you feel hopeless and can't do anything normal like you used to. Specially since I had stomach surgery, I can eat like a bird only literally. And only soft foods :-/


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Its going to be a slow process but you will get through this robopetz. I'm just glad you went in to the ER when you did! In the meantime, you can play on here and keep us company!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Its going to be a slow process but you will get through this robopetz. I'm just glad you went in to the ER when you did! In the meantime, you can play on here and keep us company!


THank you! I know right, I'm constantly refreshing to see what's new hahahha.

On the bright side I was talking with the other half last night and was like hmm.. Since I'm goin to be home from work for awhile now. I think now would be a good time...... Ready?....... To adopt another silkie!!!!!! Omg! I'm so excited, we got one and she's a buff with black spots. Not as young as I wanted but she's actually from the same litter as our lil Sophie was. So she's about 5 weeks old. I'll have to snap photos once she's settled. Me is happy!!!! ^_^


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sooo happy for you robopetz! Isn't awesome how that works out sometimes. Go through a loss like that and somehow we end up with another that is just as sweet and perfect for us. Not exactly the same, but just right. Makes the heart smile again.  Congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes this couldn't have been such a better time. I'll be home with her allot and can raise/train her the best I can. Here she is...


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear! Had a good friend who would take ibuprofen right before bed every night and over a long time it ate a hole in his lining and he got extremely sick.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have heard about that! I actually didn't really believe it. My daughter gets really bad headaches alot and she is constantly taking Advil. I tell her that's not good but she won't listen to me. I will have to show her your post. Glad your better Robo.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, it's scary and so not fun. Please be careful!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> I have heard about that! I actually didn't really believe it. My daughter gets really bad headaches alot and she is constantly taking Advil. I tell her that's not good but she won't listen to me. I will have to show her your post. Glad your better Robo.


Advil was my best friend before my kidney stones. In fact, Advil may have been a leading cause of my kidney stones. Ibuprofen taken for long periods can be very hard on the kidney's. I was a cake decorator and baker and on my feet 8-10 hours a day at a fast moving pace. I have had feet problems for years and I took advil to take the edge off the pain.

I now only take it on rare occasion if I can't live without it. I wouldn't wish kidney stones on anyone. The pain was worse than child birth!!!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your belly. I hope you heal fast!! I have some great recipies for healing the belly. Like bone marrow soup, mung beans, and also some quiona recipes. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Y'all wouldn't believe what I just went through! To make it short. My stomach had an ulcer food and water leaked into my body. Woke up on the 2nd like 4am with this unexplainable major pain. Other half asked are you ok? I said no! Rushed to hospital and did X-rays. Then had to be rushed into surgery to fix the hole. 9 days later I'm back home recovering. Ugh!


That sounds excruciating. I hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks. Each day I feel better.


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Stomach problems are never good. My other half almost died from an ulcer at age 15 :/ 

I'm on medication for the rest of my life and will need an op in later life to strengthen my food pipe - the valve at the top of my stomach doesn't work and my stomach acid is slowly burning away my food pipe. I'm only 27 - how grim!

It's scary how many people I come across with stomach problems, and a lot of doctors will tell you a lot of it comes from stress. Hope you feel better soon Robo. 

X


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, stress is what they told me too. It's worse for me cause I've had gastric bypass surgery in 2005. So now this happens and doc said if something this ever was to happen again that she would have to reconstruct my whole plumbing and said she wasn't sure if my body can handle that. It scares me!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

EmmaJB said:


> Stomach problems are never good. My other half almost died from an ulcer at age 15 :/
> 
> I'm on medication for the rest of my life and will need an op in later life to strengthen my food pipe - the valve at the top of my stomach doesn't work and my stomach acid is slowly burning away my food pipe. I'm only 27 - how grim!
> 
> ...


What's the cause? We've been looking for solutions to my family's stomach issues for years and most everyone has given up.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

robopetz, what part of Hawaii do you live? My husband was in the navy and we spent a few years on Oahu. I visited last month with some friends. It was nice not freezing my butt off for a couple of weeks


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm in Honolulu, Oahu. Certain parts of the island you can find wild chickens hahah I'm always like "ooh look the chicken!"


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, we saw lots of wild chickens. Some up on the Pali lookout and lots on the north shore. I sent photos toy husband and told him that was what I was bringing home as a souvenir,he just laughed and said good luck getting that by the agriculture inspections at the airport....


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

You could tell them you brought it with you?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawaii is too strict. Everything has to be quarantined for months before leaving or coming :-/


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Even if I could smuggle one out, funny visual on keeping a chicken quiet while stuffed in a purse, I would not be so cruel as to bring one from such a warm and toasty home to the frozen wasteland of Alaska in winter. How long is the quarantine on animals coming into Hawaii now? When we moved there in '93 it was something like 6 months. I have heard it is shorter now.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Ya I wish I could have smuggled my ferret from the states back here to Hawaii. Ferrets are illegal here :-/ but quarantine I think is 120 days now. I heard there is a 5day one but not sure how that works?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

No ferrets, maybe they don't want them to get loose and give the mongoose competition  how long have you been in Hawaii? My husband would love to move back, but I really would rather not. Way too crowded for me.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

No nothing here =( pretty much just cats, dogs, birds and fish. It sucks! I lived in KY for over a year and was just loving all the diff pets you could have. Almost bought a hedgehog and a sugar glider. But settled for a ferret. We let our ferret free like it was a cat, never caged. I was born and raised here so this is my home. There's nothing else like it. But you pay the price cause its expensive here!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Hawaii is amazing, and expensive. Alaska isn't a cheap place to live either. Did a lot of pricing while on vacation, pretty similar. Eventually I want to move somewhere where I have a better growing season, some land, possibly do a little hobby farm. We will see where life takes us.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Alaska is beautiful too! But I get cold so fast I dunno if I'll like the weather haha


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

It is gorgeous and the summers usually make up for the long winter. We have had 2 back to back cold and wet summers so the winters just seem longer and longer. The husband gets cold easy too so we don't do a lot outside in the winter.i think having the chickens this winter will help keep me busy.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

We just had two friends move to Alaska and they are already telling us they can't wait to visit Hawaii lol


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Where did they move? It can be quite a shock. We moved from Hawaii to here in January of 98. The kids learned a lot about cold and really short days. They thought I was waking them up in the middle of the night to go to school.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Anchorage I think. I would love to go there and see all the wild life.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I am just 10 miles north of anchorage. You should definatly visit Alaska, in the summer anyway.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Alaska is deff in my to go list of places.


----------

